# Exhaust Fans -- what's best?



## meyster (Sep 29, 2009)

I am finishing my new (800 sq ft!!) woodworking shop. While I've got the ceiling joists still open I thought I might install one or two exhaust fans to help get rid of dust and odors. I know I need something stronger than a regular bathroom type fan. What size exhaust fan do I need? Has anyone read an article on this, or maybe figured it out on their own.


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

Recommended air change rates per hour for typical rooms.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-change-rate-room-d_867.html
Garage/workshop specific:
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/garage-ventilation-d_1017.html
How to calculate:
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-change-rate-d_882.html

You could get a fan that would work with whatever calculations you come up with.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I use an air handler unit from a hot air furnace. It is the squirrel cage type with either a 1/4 or 1/3 horse 110v motor. I have it mounted in the window to exhaust to the outside.


----------

